# Asus motherboard "USB Device Over Current Status Detected"



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

Can't find any reliable answer for this.  Regardless of whether the USB is plugged in or not, it gives this error.  I can't access BIOS, pressing Delete doesn't do anything.  It says to "Please enter Setup," but since I can't exactly get into BIOS, can't really do that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> Can't find any reliable answer for this.  Regardless of whether the USB is plugged in or not, it gives this error.  I can't access BIOS, pressing Delete doesn't do anything.  It says to "Please enter Setup," but since I can't exactly get into BIOS, can't really do that.



it means theres a short circuit somewhere, unplug all devices 1 at a time and if it still says that with nothing plugged in then it means one of the sockets is broken


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

Use the above advice plus one thing....find a PS/2 keyboard


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Use the above advice plus one thing....find a PS/2 keyboard



thats always the best advice, PS/2 has the best feature ever, it can turn on the device, not from standby or hibernate, but from completely off, you can just punch the keyboard and see the PC and all peripherals start up by themselves


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

It is a PS/2 keyboard.

What's there to unplug?  System can't boot without the video card.  I tried the old video card and that didn't work.  The RAM was loose so I put that in and it made no difference.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> What's there to unplug? System can't boot without the video card. I tried the old video card and that didn't work. The RAM was loose so I put that in and it made no difference.



unplug the USB devices, if everything is Unplugged that's USB then look inside the sockets for broken pins/ dirt etc that may be short circuiting it


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

There are no USB devices.  It's a new motherboard, nothing is plugged into the computer from the outside except the keyboard.  Unplugging the USB connector does nothing, and there's no dirt in the pins or anything.  If this is because one of the blue jumpers isn't on, I'm going to be extremely angry because I can't find one of them and don't know how to fix that.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> There are no USB devices. It's a new motherboard, nothing is plugged into the computer from the outside except the keyboard. Unplugging the USB connector does nothing, and there's no dirt in the pins or anything.



if its brand new that means the USB controller/ports are broken, i take it you have warranty on it, your going to need it

EDIT: it can also happen if its shorting on the Side/Bottom of the case, is it installed correctly?


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

It's installed fine.

I'm missing the blue CMOS jumper for something like "USBPW 1-4."  Last time I replaced the jumpers it fixed the problems I had been having, but of course I'm missing one.  I'm hoping that's the issue, and yet I don't see how this tiny blue cap can hide so well.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> I'm missing the blue CMOS jumper for something like "USBP 1-4." Last time I replaced the jumpers it fixed the problems I had been having, but of course I'm missing one. I'm hoping that's the issue, and yet I don't see how this tiny blue cap can hide so well.



good luck finding it


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

I found it, need to get through setup now.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> I found it, need to get through setup now.



does it still come up with the error?


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

No, but I need to reinstall Windows now that the hardware is changed.  Except I can't figure out how to make the system boot from the CD.  It was easy on my last motherboard but I don't see the option here.  Instruction booklet is not being helpful.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> No, but I need to reinstall Windows now that the hardware is changed.  Except I can't figure out how to make the system boot from the CD.  It was easy on my last motherboard but I don't see the option here.  Instruction booklet is not being helpful.



its normally f10-f12, if you can't find it there then just change the boot order in the bios

EDIT:Tell me your mobo and i can tell you what button to press


----------



## AngryMerchant (Jul 9, 2011)

Asus P5G41-T M LX

Found it now.  

I have a Zalman fan that connects to an external controller and the PSU, it bypasses the mobo.  I'm hoping it doesn't constantly give me CPU FAN ERROR !! and make me press F1.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 9, 2011)

AngryMerchant said:


> Asus P5G41-T M LX



not sure of the button for drive select but the button to enter the bios is delete and that usually makes boot drive select f10

If you can't get to the boot menu, press delete to enter the bios, go across to the 'boot' menu and put the cd-drive before the HD


----------



## disgustingnerd (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi. Sorry I'm bumping a month old topic, but I'm having the same problem. 

My friend who's registered to these forums is out of town so i don't know where else to resort to. I've had a faulty USB port in the front of my tower and after plugging my external hard drive into it and again in my onboard USB ports, my computer keeps coming up with the OP's error.

Is it possible that it has fried my motherboard or something? I'm not tech savvy enough to understand computers, so i'm just giving my two cents. Is it the onboard USB ports that are broken? 

If someone could walk me through this, that'd be awesome @__@.

I've already unplugged the broken USB port from the mobo and i'm still getting this error as well.


----------

